

Is the Music Industry Doomed? - dgurney
http://www.concertwindow.com/editorial/2014-03-30/77-is-the-music-industry-doomed-yes-but-music-isn-t

======
malandrew

        Remember that there is no such thing as 'the media 
        industry'...
    

See this comment for the rest:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431110)

------
mattnibs
Better question, is the movie industry doomed (think Popcorn time)?

------
aiprime
"This is how music will begin to grow again."

------
IchabodDee
Awesome

